# [SOLVED] Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

I am using a 1G UNB PC3200 CL3 Apacer RAM module, and I want to get another 1G RAM module.
The computer dealer said he could only sell me a 1G DDR2.

Is it the right module ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

Those two will not work together. PC3200 is 184 pin--DDR2 is 240 pin.
Do not go back to that dealer. 
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

Phew thanks !

I'm using an old MS-6714 VER 1.

PC Specs :

CPU
􀁨 Support Intel® P4 Northwood (Socket 478) processor.
􀁨 Support 533MHz or 400MHz FSB.
􀁨 Support 3.2GHz or higher speed P4 processor.
Chipset
􀁨 Intel® 845G (B Step) /845GL/845GE/845PE/845GV GMCH chipset (760
mBGA)
- Support FSB 400MHz (845GL) /533MHz (845G/845GE/845PE/845GV).
- Multiplexed AGP and Intel® DVO port Interface.
- Integrated 3D/2D graphic core (Core frequency= 200 MHz, 350 Mhz
integrated 24-bit RAMDAC).
- Support PC2700 (DDR333) technology (845GE/845PE).
- Support PC2100 (DDR266) technology (845G/845GL/845GV).
􀁨 Intel® ICH4 chipset. (421 BGA)
- AC’97 Controller Integrated.
- 6 ports Hi-Speed USB 2.0 controller, 480Mb/sec.
- Support both ACPI and legacy APM power management.
- Legacy free support.
Main Memory
􀁨 Support four memory banks using two 184-pin unbuffered DIMM.
􀁨 Max memory size is 2GB without ECC (1GB/slot).
􀁨 Support 2.5V DDR DIMM.
Slots
􀁨 One AGP 4x (845G/845GE/845PE) slot.
􀁨 Three PCI 2.2 32-bit Master PCI Bus slots.
􀁨 One CNR slot.
On-Board IDE
􀁨 Dual IDE controllers integrated in ICH4.
􀁨 Support P/O, Bus Master, Ultra DMA 66/100/133 operation modes.
􀁨 Can connect up to four IDE devices.
On-Board Peripherals
􀁨 On-Board Peripherals include:
- 1 floppy port supports 2 FDD with 360K, 720K, 1.2M, 1.44M and 2.88
Mbytes.
- 2 serial ports (COM A + JCOM2)
- 1 parallel port supports SPP/EPP/ECP mode
- 6 USB2.0 ports (Rear * 4 / Front * 2)
- 1 Line-In/Line-Out/Mic-In port
- 2 PS/2 connectors
- 1 LAN RJ45 connector
- 1 IrDA connector with Intel pin-definition.
Audio
􀁨 AC97 link controller integrated in Intel ICH4 southbridge.
􀁨 6 channels S/W audio codec (Realtek ALC 650 codec): compliant with
AC97 2.1 Spec and meets PC2001 audio performance requirement.
LAN (Optional)
􀁨 PCI local bus single-chip Fast Ethernet Controller, RealTek RTL8101L.
- With external 10/100 Base-T Lan transformer.
- Integrated Fast Ethernet MAC and PHY in one chip.
- Supports 10Mb/s and 100Mb/s auto-negotiation operation.
- Compliant with PCI v2.2 and PC99 standard.
- Supports ACPI Power Management.
BIOS
􀁨 4MB Award BIOS with Plug and Play BIOS for 845GE/PE.
􀁨 ACPI, SMBIOS 2.3, Green and Boot Block.
􀁨 Provides DMI 2.0, WFM 2.0, WOL, WOR, chassis intrusion, and SMBus for
system management.
Dimension
􀁨 Micro-ATX Form Factor: 24.5 cm (L) x 21.4 cm (W).
Mounting
􀁨 6 mounting holes.
Others
􀁨 Suspend to RAM/ Disk function
􀁨 HW monitoring function
􀁨 LAN / Modem wake up function
􀁨 PC2001 Compliant
􀁨 Support PS2 Keyboard/Mouse and USB Keyboard/Mouse wake up function


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

Tyree

Ref. specs in #3 above.

Will a DDR400 work together with the PC3200 ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

DDR400 is PC 3200.
Are you certain the stick you have is PC3200? The Mobo specs say DDR200/DDR266/DDR333. No mention of DDR400 (PC3200) being compatible.
Mixing RAM brands/specs can cause problems.The best option is to use a matching pair.
i.e. 2X2GB DDR333 (PC2700).


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

Tyree

Thx.

Sorry for the late reply.

Ya it is quite weird now that you made me realize that. My BIOS tells me that it detects DDR266 but the RAM stick that's in the slot is definitely PC3200. It is an old throw-away PC that was collecting dust and left to perish. When I spotted it I asked the owner to throw it my way, and yes, it has a 1GB PC3200 module in one of the slots (the other slot is empty), and its functioning nicely at the moment with Puppy Linux (it has no functional hard drive in it at present).

Do you suggest that I rather get two of the DDR200 or DDR266 or DDR333 modules, instead of continuing with the PC3200 ? I want both slots to have 1GB of RAM each.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

For the most part PC3200 DDR is backwards compatible with the other DDR specs.

Tyree is correct that you should not mix brand/speed/voltage.

The biggest factor in what ram you will buy will be the cost.
Your CPU should be run with a minimum of DDR 266, but 333 will not hurt it. 400MHz ram is not necessary, but since you already have one, you can try to find one of the same Brand/Spec. Do a Google search of the DIMM's P/N.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

gavinzach

Hey thanks 

I don't actually understand what you mean by "is backwards compatible".

Anyway, So does it mean that if I can find a module with exactly the same brand and speed and voltage, that 400MHz will not cause problems ?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

What I mean is... For the most part, DDR3200 can run at the lower speeds and is compatable with boards that don't support the 400MHz bus.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

Um, sorry, a mental block or something in my head.

"For the most part" do you mean like for instance 90% ?

Would it be better to use DDR200/DDR266/DDR333 than DDR400 (if I could get my hands on some) ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*



bwz said:


> Do you suggest that I rather get two of the DDR200 or DDR266 or DDR333 modules, instead of continuing with the PC3200 ? I want both slots to have 1GB of RAM each.


That would be my advice. If you spend the money on another stick of 3200 and it isn't compatible with the present stick you've wasted the money.
I would suggest a 2X1 GB matched pair of Crucial brand 266 or 333.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

Tyree and Gavinzach

Thank you.

To recap -
I already have one 1GB UNB Apacer PC3200 CL3,
P/N:77.G1136.9CG.
*Specificattions:*


Capacity: 1GB
Tip: DDR SDRAM
FSB frequency: 400 MHz (PC 3200)
CL3 (3-3-3)
Unbuffered
Non-ECC
184-pin
2.6+-0.1V
 I want in total 2GB RAM.

What is best :
1. To get another 1GB UNB Apacer PC3200 CL3,
P/N:77.G1136.9CG.
*Specificattions:*


Capacity: 1GB
Tip: DDR SDRAM
FSB frequency: 400 MHz (PC 3200)
CL3 (3-3-3)
Unbuffered
Non-ECC
184-pin
2.6+-0.1V
 or

2. To take the PC3200 (DDR 400) out of the slot and put it away, and get two exact modules of either DDR200, DDR266 orDDR333 ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

For ram guaranteed to fit and work together yes go to www.crucial.com and get a matched pair. Other sticks may work and sometimes you can get away with it, other times it doesn't work, so if you're looking for a guarantee fit and match you need a matched set of ram sticks.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

Wrench97

Thank you.

I will go to [url]www.crucial.com[/URL].


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

gavinzach and tyree


gavinzach,
 Yay, I learned something new ! Thanks -
I understand now what you meant by "backwards compatible".
"_If products designed for the new standard can receive, read, view or play older standards or formats, then the product is said to be backward-compatible._" ([url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backward_compatibility[/URL])

tyree,
Thanks, I understand now that DDR400 is PC3200 .
Thanks for the [url]www.crucial.com[/URL] link (in #13 above) !
With that, the link [url]http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=MS-6714%20%28845GVM%29[/URL] showed the following guaranteed-compatible memory upgrades for my MSI (Micro Star) MS-6714 (845GVM) Motherboard :

gavinzach and tyree,

Quoting from the above link page :
" _Each memory slot can hold DDR PC2700, DDR PC3200 with a maximum of 1GB per slot.
Compatible parts:_
Part #: CT12864Z335 • DDR PC2700 • CL=2.5 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR333 • 2.5V • 128Meg x 64
Part #: CT12864Z40B • DDR PC3200 • CL=3 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR400 • 2.6V • 128Meg x 64 "

My question then :
Keeping the following in mind -


spending as little *money* as needed to be spent, and
the *specs* of my PC -
Support PC2700 (DDR333) technology (845GE/845PE).
Support PC2100 (DDR266) technology (845G/845GL/845GV).
Support 2.5V DDR DIMM.
 
since I *already* have one *DDR PC3200* in slot 1, that is backwards compatible and has been functioning fine on my MS-6714 to date, would it be *financially* better for me to get *one* other *same* *DDR PC3200* for slot 2, rather than to get *two* DDR PC2700's ?
Or could it be a case of buying cheap is buying expensive ?

(I noticed that the DDR PC3200 shows 2.6V and the DDR PC2700 shows 2.5V)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

This seems to be the best deal right now. Good quality memory, least expensive DDR matched set on newegg.com

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231039

I would suggest purchasing that and selling your current APACER DIMM on eBay to make up the cost. 

I cannot find a matched DIMM with your part number from a reputable seller.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

gavinzach,

Thank you !

Then I will sell my Apacer stick.

I found last night that someone in my area were looking to buy an Apacer 1G PC3200 CL3 to buy. Lucky day !

I just had a peep at the link [url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231039[/URL] that you gave me above.

Thanks for your time.
You have been so helpful !

This thread is solved .

Have a nice day !


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

Grrrrrr !

Just when I was happy and thought this thread was solved ...

and shared my good news, of my new found sollution to my RAM issue, with someone here ...

they expressed their doubtfulness toward my decision of selling my Apacer stick and asked me -


"Why can't you just get another DDR400 with the same P/N number ?
"Why can't you just try to find a second hand DDR333, and use that with your DDR400, because that will merely bring the 400 down to what the 333 does ?
Why do the two sticks have to have the identical brand names ?
... sigh... sniff, sniff ... sulk. I am too stupid at present to explain to them exactly WHY, because I just kinda trusted your judgment, because you guys have helped solve things for me before.

So now I look stupid, cause I dont know what EXACTLY to answer them.
Sigh.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may or may not work, a lot of the time it does and all goes well, other times the PC locks up or blue screens, that's fine if you have a drawer of ram to reach into and try another stick if not then it means returning the stick and getting another.


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

wrench97, Tyree and gavinzach,

:spinning:THANKS for your patience with my uncertainty at present in this matter !

I do not have a drawer like that. 

So looking at the specs of my MS-6714 PC -
 

Support PC2700 (DDR333) technology
Support four memory banks using two 184-pin unbuffered DIMM
Max memory size is 2GB without ECC (1GB/slot)
Support 2.5V DDR DIMM
 is it then *better* *NOT* to put the following modules in slot 1 and slot 2 ?
 

Apacer 1GB DDR333 PC2700 184-pin 2.5V unbuffered DIMM

Kingston 1GB DDR333 PC2700 184-pin 2.5V unbuffered DIMM

 The *specs* are *identical* but the *brand* names *differ*.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

IF you already have them give it try, if you have to buy one of the sticks listed make sure you can return it if for some reason it does not work with the other stick, or that you can buy a second identical stick.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

wrench97 was faster


----------



## bwz (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Can a 1G DDR2 RAM module and a 1G PC3200 RAM module work together?*

wrench97 and Tyree,

Okay 

I think I am starting to maybe understand now what you meant - 


If one has the cash, the better bet is to get two of the same specs with the *same brand*, with a warranty.
If one does not have the cash for two of the same brand, then it's a matter of trial and error - sometimes you're lucky, sometimes you're not.
Once again, thank you for your advice.

Then this thread is solved now.

Goodbye !
:wave:


----------

